# Problems Snorkeling my 13' XMR 1000



## lilbama06 (Dec 4, 2012)

So I have snorkeled my XMR with a kit from **************. The only issue i have found is my rubber boot was sitting to close to the motor or something and melted it where the clamp holds it down.. Has anyone had this kind of issue before? And does anyone have any Advise they could lend to help fix it?


----------

